

GIF inventor wins Webby award, says it's pronounced "Jif" - sdfjkl
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/05/21/an-honor-for-the-creator-of-the-gif/

======
sdfjkl
Remember the dancing baby?
<http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/a/ab/Dancing_baby.gif>

